# SOG Toilets - Warning for Panel Van Owners!



## 99431 (May 27, 2006)

This is probably obvious to everyone else, but it wasn't to me - until it was too late!

I've just spent a few hours fitting a SOG toilet to my brand new Trigano Tribute, only to find that the sliding side door won't open fully, or latch open. I've removed the SOG, and now have a nice new van with one large and 6 small holes in the toilet access door!

Before buying the SOG, I read through quite a few contributions here, and never saw any sort of warning about this, so I pass this on in the hope that someone else will be prevented from making the same STUPID mistake.

I suspect this will apply to most panel vans, not just the Trigano - so check before you buy.

Jon

P.S. Anybody want to buy a tested, working, slightly secondhand SOG for a Thetford 200C?

P.P.S. As this is my last free posting, now I'll have to get around to doing what I meant to do ages ago - subscribe properly.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jon,

I feel your pain! So is it a new Thetford door job? Do they supply such a beast as it is not normally a consumable part! :-(

In my case, the sliding door and SOG are on opposite sides of the van.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jon 

We've all been there mate, bad luck .. you can buy the door but unfortunately the Thetford doors only come as a frame and it is fitted with the panel that is cut from the van body .. 

I can only suggest dismantling the door frame and fitting a new outer skin..


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

On our Timberland the loo is the other side and the sog fitting goes actually through the side panel of the van. The loo door is inside behind the rear doors.


Motorhomer


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jon.. just a thought.. I haven't got a SOG so forgive me if this is a silly idea.. 

Would it be possible to recess the filter into the door skin so that it sits flush ? It might need a bit of jiggery pokey but you've nothing to lose ..


----------



## 99431 (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for your sympathy, guys. I've calmed down a bit now.

Jim, thanks for the suggestion of recessing the filter. A quick look suggests that it might be possible, but there's not much room. I'll have to think about the 'jiggery pokery'; it might be beyond my skills, but as you say, nothing to lose.

Cheers,


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's really tough, Jon. As ScotJim says, we've all been there. Your experience brought back memories of cutting a hole in a door panel (internal) to fit some whizzy speakers when I was about 18 (a long long time ago). So, of course, I rather cleverly used the speakers as a template, drew round the outside of the speaker ... you can guess the rest.

Can't offer anything other than condolences.  

Good luck with the jiggery pokery. Is the filter circular? Can you use something like plastic drain pipe to allow you to recess it?

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

And well done for donating a tenner to the Nukeadmin "Three Mouths to Feed" fund. You won't regret it. Best value on or off the net.

Gerald


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Ok i know i am thick, but is a SOG

chopper


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chopper,

do a search on the site, loads of info, or have a look HERE

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jon,

thanks for the advice, I have my toilet door the same side as my sliding door, so no SOG for me  sounds rude put like that  :lol: 

Sorry you had to be the one to find this out but thanks for letting us know it could save many the in-convenience :lol: (sorry I couldn't resist) and cost.

We have all been there at one time, even the best make mistakes, I'm no-where near the best so I have made many :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------

